# Burstner 747-2



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

Would anyone known or have a bad experience, if it would be ok to use a memory mattress of reasonable quality in the top bed over the cab of a Burstner 747-2 year 2007.
I mean would their be any restriction in how much weight one should have as it protrudes out a lot.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have the a 2002 version of the 747-2. We have a topper on the rear bed it is a 2" version and it is heavy I have not weighed it so can not give a definite weight. 

My van is very close to the maximum axle weight on the front axle and front bed is huge so just a topper is going to add a lot of weight as it is mostly in front of the axle. 
I would check you axle weights and then decide. 

Andy


----------

